# One call insurance?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking to insure my car, just done a compare the market thing and a company called “one call insurance” is the cheapest. 
Now the policy looks really good with all the extras and good excess but it worries me that I’ve not heard of the company before. 
Do others just go with the cheapest or look for well known companies who you would think would be better dealing with claims etc 


Gonz.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd pay a bit more and go with a bigger company Gonz. Customer service is naff with these cheap companies I've found in the past 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

They seem to get decent reviews online. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tbh i normally just go for the cheapest one regardless of who they are

Altho I will say i have come unstuck before with potential windscreen chip repair. Autoglass didn't deal with my insurance company so wouldn't out to see me


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

From their website, One Call appear to be an agent who use a panel of insurers. 

Ultimately it is who they place you with that you need to be concern about with regard to financial stability, claim processing etc.


----------

